# **** Elephant shunned by politition



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"Ninio, Possible Gay Elephant at Polish Zoo, Is Shunned by Politician
April 14, 2009 01:00 PM
by Liz Colville
The young male elephant is the latest zoo animal to show signs of being gay. A high-ranking Polish politician has spoken out against Ninio's sexual preference.
Politician Grumbles Over Cost of Elephant House
Ninio is 10 years old, still relatively young for an African savannah elephant, which can live for about 55 to 60 years in captivity. But he has shown a preference for hanging around with other male elephants, called bulls, at his new home in the Poznan Zoo in western Poland.

Elephants reach their sexual maturity around 14, but Ninio's behavior has already come under fire from Michal Grzes, a member of Poland's opposition party, Law and Justice, who is concerned that Ninio might not reproduce.

"We didn't pay 37 million zlotys ($11 million) for the largest elephant house in Europe to have a gay elephant live there," Grzes was quoted as saying by Reuters.

Ninio is not only uninterested in the female elephants, called cows, but actually "has had to change zoos three times in the past five years because of his aggressive behaviour toward female elephants," according to The Daily Mail.

Ninio is only one of many zoo animals that have shown homosexual behavior in recent years, penguins being the most common and most discussed. "

http://www.findingdulcinea.com/news...hant-at-Polish-Zoo-Shunned-by-Politician.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Q: How do you kill a gay elephant: 

A: Shoot him with a pink elephant gun:

Q: How do you kill a straight elephant.

A: Enroll him in ballet classes till he turns gay then shoot him with a pink elephant gun.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe he will be adopted by Rosy O'Donnel, as the resemblance is uncanny.


----------

